# Compton concrete products - March 2016



## Newage (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi all

Well here we are again in the far reaches of DP that I`m not used to visiting.

I was at work on Friday waiting for a taxi to pick me up, so what better way to kill some time that to have a quick explore.

This is the old Compton concrete products factory in Fenny compton in Warwickshire, they used to make concrete panels for things like sheds, garages and thoses high speed pop up fences made of panels.

The place was a hive of activity up until only a few years ago, we used to see the guys pushing the finished panels out on small hand carts, the guys were always in Tee-shirts no matter what the weather.

The site is quite large so I didn`t have much time and only armed with my Iphone the pictures are not mega but hay-ho what ya gona do.

Main building.







Inside one of the process buildings.






Out the back of this process building is all the feed equipment, (MOTO GP fan somewhere).














Next up is the building next door, another process building.






Inside one of the on site offices, not much to see.






Well that will do.
Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome, there are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so head over too:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157665655015681

Cheers Newage


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice set a pics Newage, Sound Job


----------



## Newage (Mar 12, 2016)

Not bad for an Iphone.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice pics Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice little find.


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2016)

Not too far from me, so might have to give it a little wander at some point.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 26, 2016)

A change from Gibberalta, but is there not more to see? Not bad pictures using an I-Phone.


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A change from Gibberalta, but is there not more to see? Not bad pictures using an I-Phone.



It's quite a big site looking at it from google maps, so I reckon there is...


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Solid stuff Newage!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 27, 2016)

mookster said:


> It's quite a big site looking at it from google maps, so I reckon there is...



The concrete mixing plant/s and the moulding lines actually cover quite a small area in factories making these products. The vast majority of the site would have been laid out as open air storage, with stillage for the just set, 'Green' panels etc to be stacked, so that they could fully set and mature prior to delivery.

A really impressive pre cast production line was the old facility in Peterborough that produced pre cast, reinforced concrete sleepers for the ECML electrification and upgrade program. Threading the reinforcing wires through individual mould ends and down the production line was a bit like re-stringing a very large Fender Strat! With all the ends threaded onto the six reinforcing wires, the wires were pretensioned, the operator inserted the open ended/ open topped mould box around the wires and between the two end plates. After positioning the rail chair locators, the completed mould was then filled with concrete mix and the filled mould pulled down the tensioned wires towards the exit of the line by a conveyor chain (the pulling action cleaned the reinforcing wires and aided adhesion of concrete to steel). This was repeated until the length of the line was full of filled moulds. After a period of setting the green sleepers were separated by a cutting disc and after another period of setting the ends were finally knocked off the wire stubs, and the moulds completely removed. Wire stub ends were trimmed back and the sleepers stacked to fully cure.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice one mate, thanks for sharing


----------

